# N249 Bypass



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

I have been reading alot about this N249 bypass. I see so many people recommending it for 1.8T's. I guess it works well and people are liking it. Helps with performance for 1.8T's I guess.
Why haven't I read/seen much about it for 2.7T? I know the motors and injection is very different, but does it all work off the same principle? Like the N75 debate? Gets you a little bit more responce or just personal preference or pointless to medle with the factory components. 
I am curious to hear what some of the more seasoned S4 guys/gurus have to say about this... or if it has even come up or been considered. So yeah N249. ???
Thanks. Happy memorial day everyone.










_Modified by PhunkFX at 3:59 PM 5-26-2006_


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: N249 Bypass (PhunkFX)*


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: N249 Bypass (PhunkFX)*

I see this isnt the technical group... if its not a picture of a car... its CRAP!







I'll repost in 2.7T forum.


----------

